# Looking for some breeder input - NC/SC



## Al G. (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi everyone. While this is my first post here, I have been lurking, reading and spending a ton of time on this great forum.....I also think I am in he middle of information overload. 

We lost our GSD (Belle) back in October after almost 10 years and are now ready to find a new pup to be a part or our family.

While we will have an active lifestyle with the new dog, I do not expect to be participating in any extensive showing or competition. Lots of good training, play, walks and adventures. I think that we may lean toward a SL, rather than a more working line, just to be fair to the dog and it's needs. I realize that all can be great family dogs and will consider either, but want to be sure of the right balance. Obviously the ability to serve as basic protection for our home as well. 

I would prefer to stay within a reasonable drive of Charlotte as I would like to be able to visit the breeder prior to making a decision. From reading the forums I have identified a number of breeders that seem to have good reputations and solid programs. I am not hung up on size of the operation...just want good people to work with and a great dog for my family. My initial list of those to consider is:

Von der Sauk 
Globalhaus
Haus Brezel
Von den Oher Tannen (Atlanta)

I have heard good thing and a few implied negative comments on these so I would like to ask for your input (either via this post or PM) on these names. 

I would also welcome any other suggestions!

Thanks
Al


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't have any personal experience with any of the breeders you listed but I always check "RipOff Report" and "USAConsumercomplaints" to start with 

US Consumer Complaints and Reviews
Ripoff Report | Scams, reviews, complaints, lawsuits and frauds. File a report, post your review. Consumers educating consumers.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I know Neko has 2 Von den Oher Tannen dogs and is really fond of them. I'd PM her for more info.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

sent you a PM

Good luck.


----------



## Sealdoc (Feb 16, 2003)

Vom Ron is NC and is a member here

German Shepherd Dogs for Family/Personal Protection, Police, Schutzhund/Competition


----------



## Al G. (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info so far.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

There are a couple in and around Charlotte that may be worth some research. I have no personal experience with them so I can't give a recommendation but we were looking at them when we found our breeder outside of Winston/Greensboro. She breeds working line dogs and has a current litter on the way but they are all spoken for from what I understand. If you willing to wait for the next litter, I would be happy to give you her info.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Love Von Der Sauk*

Our Black and Red girl is from Von Der Sauk. We are very pleased with Shannon and Frans. Will be getting our next GSD from them as well.


----------



## flyfishinwoman (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a vom Ron GSD, and he is everything that I asked for. My transaction with the breeder (Joan) was easy, and I feel that she fairly represented her dogs and is knowledgeable enough to match the right puppy with a prospective buyer. She breeds Czech-line dogs, and they are not for everyone, so you have to decide what type of dog you want. But, I have extensive experience in working lines dogs, and am very happy with both my dog and the breeder.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I have a Von den Oher Tannen pup. Couldn't be happier. Getting a female in June. Neko also has 2 Beautiful healthy clear headed dogs. I am doing schutzhund and conformation with both. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brewinz (Mar 9, 2014)

Has anyone heard of Von Wiese Kennel in charlotte , NC ? Good.....Bad?


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I have a male from Oher Tannen getting a female next weekend. She has a few litters coming up can't go wrong. Pm me if you have any questions 

Didn't realize I commented on here already. I only saw 2 posts at first. Hope you found a puppy!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rottendog (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a pup on the way from Von Der Sauk, I'm really looking forward to it. It's a beautiful litter!


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Pretzel House? I know nothing about Haus Brezel, but that was my first thought when I read that.


----------

